# ()
,             . 

. 3 ( ) =         ?
. 5,5 (/) = /    /?
. 7 (   ) =       ?
. 8 (   ) =        ?
. 8 ( ) =    

   . 

P.S.       8,1    7,7         8,1          7 8,   7,7    ,         7,8,8.

----------

> . 3 ( )


  ?  :Smilie:         " "
. 8, 8  8     // ,  .

----------

,       ,    ,       ,       .

 1 7,7  8,1    .5 " "  ,     ,     .     ?

.. 1, 2   ,          ( )      ?

----------

> ,       .


      .

----------

,    ?

----------

:yes:   - ,       .

----------

, .       ?

----------

,    ,   :     .

----------

::flirt::

----------

-  : ,

----------


## __

, ,      ,        .      .        2000,00 .?

----------

10 2008 " ""       .     :       ,       18/118

----------


## __

!

----------


## accaunt06

:Smilie:           (7) + +? 
       .   
2086185,22  -    
401015,34   -   
5500     - (   100)
37368,51-  (   870)
104309,26 -  (   200)
 2634378,33

.         (7) -2634378,33 ???    (8)  401015,34,      ,      5500,  ,     ?

----------

,      .

401015,34*1,18/18=
    . 7

----------

...   ...            (    ) :Frown: ?

----------

.

----------

?      ? :Frown:     ...    ,    ,     ,   ,     ...

----------

> ,     ,   ,     ...


 


> ?


?  914  -    .

----------

...      . :yes:

----------

> ..


 


> .

----------

...      ? ?

----------

> 914  -    .


, ..   ,  .6   ,    .

----------

:Frown:  .  ...        ?      ,       ?    ?

----------

> ,       ?


   . 



> ?


.

----------


## cnv2007

!

  1 7.7        ( /),         ,      .              1 7.7.     1

----------

? -      ?

----------

,    . / ,      .
  ,        ?
1  :

1  -  7   ( )
                8 
                8 
                12  ( )
2  -  7  
                8 
                8  
                12 

,  ???????

----------

> . /


  -?  :Embarrassment:

----------

/,     .    ,         ..       ,        
 7  
 18,10%   
 10 0%         7 (    ).

----------

> /,     .    ,         ..       ,        
>  7  
>  18,10%   
>  10 0%         7 (    ).


 1  .      ,       .?

----------

,    =   ,           ,         18% ( 10%    )

----------

,        ,  ,    ,    (      ) -            (  ).     1    (    )       ,         ....    ,    ,       , .. ?   ,   ?  !

----------

> 


.          ?

----------

:Frown:  ..       1    ?        /     ,  . ?   ?

----------

171-, .
8.    ,     ,  ,       (, ).

 :Smilie:

----------

............  :Frown: .....   ..............??        ,       DDU,           ?   - ?    ...  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ?


" "     41?        ?

----------

,   41.    ...

----------

> 


 .     (    ),              .



> 


    ?

----------

> ?


     ,     ,      ,       CMR  .....

----------

,               (..     )       1  .....?

----------

.
,    ,    /     ,    (   / ),                         ,    30 . 

..     20%      ,      .  ,         " ",         .

----------

> CMR  .


            (, ) . 


> 


 ?



> 1  ..


   .

----------

3- ,      ,    . ,        .             ,   -   .

----------

....., ,     ...  !

----------

-   - ,      ?
                                                                     !

----------

2  -   ,     (  ).    ,    - .

----------

> 2  -   ,     (  ).    ,    - .


   ?

----------



----------


## vav060368

> ,             . 
> 
> . 3 ( ) =         ?
> . 5,5 (/) = /    /?
> . 7 (   ) =       ?
> . 8 (   ) =        ?
> . 8 ( ) =    
> 
>    . 
> ...


       . - -      12 -  .      .   . .     1 .       ,   .   !     -   .  -  .       .     ,    +     ,     !!! -!!!    . :Wow:

----------


## vav060368

> ,   41.    ...


  !!!          .         !!!     - ,    "  "( -- , !     ?    ,   - ,           !)!!! :Love:

----------

> "  "


    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

:   /          ,      ,      ,           .

----------

,    ?         ,     "    , "     .  ?

----------


## 20120

.     .     "-".    ?

----------

.    .   ,  .

----------

**,   ,  CMR ,           ,  ,   -          . 
,              ?     INVOICE?

----------

> ,  ,


     ?  :Smilie: 
    ?

----------

**,  -      .      DAT,      " "   .    ,  -  ,   21     . 
  -  ,    ,     CMR . 
  : Invoice        ?        ,      - .

----------

> ,     CMR .


       .    -  .        .



> Invoice        ?


    ?

----------

**, .. CMR     ? 
   .

----------

1137   -  :

1. 2  - ,    /  ,   
2. 3  -   -  -   ?
3. 5.  -   =   ?
4.7  -    ,   ?
5.8(9)
 .

----------

2 =     
 3 =     
 4 =   (  ,   .        " "   
 5 =   :   .  (   )
 6 = / 
 7 =     8-8 (      )
 8 =   = ( 8  100)/18
 8 =  5010  ( ),     ,      . 5010     " "        5010.        . 5010, .         ,       5010             " "  .5010

----------

> 2 =     
>  3 =     
>  4 =   (  ,   .        " "   
>  5 =   :   .  (   )
>  6 = / 
>  7 =     8-8 (      )
>  8 =   = ( 8  100)/18
>  8 =  5010  ( ),     ,      . 5010     " "        5010.        . 5010, .         ,       5010             " "  .5010


    8 -    ,   " "?

----------

